# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Shamir Attitude Progressive

## Lee Prewitt

Attention all fellow "cult" no...no..."club" members!  Has anyone had the chance to use the new Shamir Attitude lens yet?  If so, please post your response.  I just had lunch with my good friend Terry (my local Shamir rep) and it is a very interesting lens.  I will try and use it this week and post my response.  I want to further challenge all of you fellow Shamir advocates to use the lens and let's get some feedback.

----------


## Fezz

Fellow cult...er,ah,ahem, I meant club member, yeah, thats it, club member, yeah. I met with Shamir rep monday to discuss this lens. I have not used it yet, but will within the next week or so. I had a "minor" disagreement with him though. He stated that this was the first "lens" designed for 8 bc wrap frames. I told him that I thought that Sola already tackled that with the Spazio line, although I conceeded that theu may have only had sv.

Any insight from the great Sola/Zeiss team.

Fezz
 :cheers:

----------


## cinders831

I also recently learned of lens and I am eagerly awaiting someone to try it on...

Fellow "club" member

----------


## Judy Canty

We ordered our first pair today.  I'll keep you all posted.

----------


## PAkev

I met our new Shamir rep last week and yes he also bought the office lunch.
I've got a voucher for the new attitude and am excited to try it out once I get a new refraction.

I'm not sure if any of you folks have priced them yet but make sure you do before selling them........because they are  V E R Y  pricey.

----------


## cinders831

Considering the product I was pretty pleased of the pricing.   Didnt seem to bad to me.

----------


## drk

I've promted Darryl twice to discuss their newly-re-advertised Spazio and another whose acronym name escapes me, but my impression is that they are both SV.  SOLA has been innovative for a long time, but whether the industry has rewarded them for it, I just don't know.   

Shamir is innovative to try to do it with the progressive lens, as the degree of difficulty had to be high.  Bolsters their image as a "progressive specialty" company.

I think the lens industry is doing a good job, now, trying to help us get better vision to those who are attracted to wrap sunwear.

----------


## fvc2020

We have heard great things too.  My staff is going to the lab training tomorrow.  I hope it takes off:) 


Christina

----------


## William Walker

I sent our first pt order for an Attitude progressive today.  I'll be watching for everyone's results.

----------


## slaboff

I dispensed my first pair yesterday... the patient loved them... while i had my hands on it i checked the optics and the distance was great... only at the very edge was there any astigmatic distortion... just like any lens with edge thickness btw... i did ask the patient to keep in touch with me reguarding this new product

on another note, their sv poly polarized does not account for the astigmatic distortion that their progressives do... why they chose to market this with their progressives I do not know...

I wish sola would come out with a polarized version of ther spazio lens.... then we would be set in the sunglass field...

btw, I use pech optical and they are able to compensate for wrap when ordering high base curve lenses...

----------


## William Walker

Well, my first patient with the attitude picked up their glasses today, and couldn't wear them.  He complained of a very narrow central distance area.  Compared to his regular dress glasses, his vision was MUCH narrower.

Rx:  OD +1.75 -1.00 x 096
      OS +3.50 -1.25 x 087 1.50 Add

It was mounted in an Oakley Romeo frame (I don't remember the BC offhand).

I checked the Rx, and everything seems fine.  The axis was within tolerance, and the patient and I decided that he would try to adjust to them while we're trying to figure out what other areas we can check.

The biggest problem I have is I know the refraction is good, because his dress wear works great.  What else could I try?

Thanks

----------


## For-Life

> I wish sola would come out with a polarized version of ther spazio lens.... then we would be set in the sunglass field...


They are doing it in their RX Bolle's

----------


## drk

> Well, my first patient with the attitude picked up their glasses today, and couldn't wear them. He complained of a very narrow central distance area. Compared to his regular dress glasses, his vision was MUCH narrower.
> 
> Rx: OD +1.75 -1.00 x 096
> OS +3.50 -1.25 x 087 1.50 Add
> 
> It was mounted in an Oakley Romeo frame (I don't remember the BC offhand).
> 
> I checked the Rx, and everything seems fine. The axis was within tolerance, and the patient and I decided that he would try to adjust to them while we're trying to figure out what other areas we can check.
> 
> ...


I'd set these suckers pretty low, if I were you.

----------


## For-Life

I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe dropping the OC 2mm.

----------


## William Walker

Well, according to the progressive layout chart, they fit.  The only problem is they fit at the minimum, so to lower them, according to the chart, would cut off the reading area.  

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------


## drk

Punt to Mr. Flattop.

----------


## cinders831

Hey all, I just dispensed my first pair of Shamirs attitude lens and with pretty great success.  I hate to say it but my coworker and I had a bet as to wether or not it would work.  I said sure, the computing the greatness blah blah blah....he says good luck....well because it was my dad I felt at leasure to guinny pig and with great success.  Daddyo is wearing a 
-2.25-350x025
 -2.50-2.50x070  +1.75 add
All that cyl seemed like I was begging to stand in front of the firing squead but my dad is pretty active and fairly picky so I thought if any one was worth trying it was him.  He gives them a huge thumbs up....

----------


## Fezz

Well, let me jump on the Attitude express. I dispensed my first pair today.


RX OD -4.00=-1.00x090
     OS-4.00=-1.25x085 
     Add +2.25

16 seg height +8.25 BC


GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! Patient also picked up his poly Shamir Piccolo clear pair. He did notice a slight difference, but was over all impressed with the optics. He knew from the start that he was a guinea pig. So far I am impressed.

Thanks Shamir.. I love You!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fezz
 :cheers:

----------


## shellrob

Educate, educate, educate is all I can say. Educating the patient on the differences between what he's wearing and how the sunglasses are are very important. If they don't get any education, they're going to assume that the sunglasses will be a duplicate of his everyday pair. It works. Not just with this lens, but others as well.

----------


## Aarlan

I know the shamir folks are saying that their progs are engineered to maximize optical performance, but we process a fair number of wrap sunglasses (primarily for motorcyclists), and we have always artificially bumped the BC to 7 or 8 (depending on script), and we've never had a problem with the old progs.  I am going to try a few shamirs to see if there is any drastic improvement, but as with all products (bifocal soft CTLs, Wrap RXs, etc) it's all about setting expectations

AA

----------


## Laurie

Hello,

It is my understanding that Shamir is the first to launch an optimized design (to offset marginal spherical aberrations due to an extra steep BC) in a PAL.  Sola has done this in a SV.  And, while others have offered a lens (both SV and PAL) in 8.00 BC, Shamir is the first to incorporate this change into the design and molds.

Great innovation.

I know I am biased, however, I have to add that they are Phabulous Lens Geeks...definitley Geek Chic.

: )

Laurie

----------


## drk

Laurie and others:

I know you are a Sheedy Report reader.  The Piccolo has a very small distance area (compare to Image, for example).  It seems like it would make more sense to have optimized the Genesis for 8 base frames rather than the Piccolo design.

Any insight on this?

----------


## For-Life

Hasn't Varilux had its openview available in Europe for about a year?

----------


## drk

Just re-read the literature.  It's not necessarily one design or another, it's a different design.  Don't know where I got that misperception!:hammer:

----------


## William Walker

My patient is going back to DVO lenses.  I'm going to try to get a spazio lens for him, but I don't think the lab will allow me to use the more expensive lens for a non adapt.

Oh well, I'm not discouraged about the lens yet.  I'll still try it out on a dozen or so patients before I try to form an opinion.

Thanks for the input,
William

----------


## Celina100

What about Shamir Autograpgh Intellegence ?

----------


## Uncle Fester

ALERT!!! 2005 Thread

Celina They are apples and oranges. Use the search function to read more about how they differ.

----------

